# PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern



## Elux91 (25. Juni 2014)

*PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Hallo,

ich habe mir letzte woche folgende lüfter geholt Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM, Gehäuselüfter PWM-Anschluss und die alten Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm ersetzt.
allerdings war es mir bis jetzt nicht möglich die lüfter über das mainboard zu steuern.

wenn ich im bios gehe und die lüfter auf silent stelle, bleiben sie einfach ganz aus. und auf normal drehen sie auf 1300 rpm, was lauter ist als erwartet.
allerdings möchte ich sie entsprechend auf das minimum von 750-800 rpm runterregeln.

ich suche jetzt entsprechend nach einem programm um sie zu steuern, ich habe schon die standard mainboard software von gigabyte probiert und speedfan, beides hat bei mir die geschwindigkeit aber nicht verändert.

desweiteren bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher, ob bei einem y-kabel auch an beide lüfter das drehsignal weitergegeben wird. aber da der eine nicht auf 3000rpm (also dem max. gelaufen ist) denke ich mal das es funzt. das komische ist aber das der eine stecker alle 4 pins hat und der andere nur 3


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Es scheint irgendwie Angewohnheit zu werden, aber es werden jedesmal wichtige Detailinformationen verschwiegen. Welches Board hast du im Einsatz? Und wie sieht der Rest von deinem System aus?

Sicher dass du Speedfan richtig konfiguriert hast? Da müssen schon diverse Haken gesetzt werden, bevor etwas gesteuert wird.

PS: Warum kauft man sich diese Monster-Lüfter?
PPS: Echt, die sind lauter als erwartet bei 1.300 U/min.?  Sorry, aber die Lüfter sind halt für Industrieanwendungen konzipiert und für max. 3.000 U/min. vorgesehen. Eine geringe Lautstärke war nunmal nicht das Ziel.


----------



## Elux91 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

mb: GIGABYTE GA-Z87-D3HP, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0
cpu: i5 4670k
gpu: r9 290
cpu und gpu wassergekühlt
case: corsair 750D
280er monsta radi in der front mit push pull, bläßt ins case
420x45 radi oben, der raus bläßt mit push

nein ich bin nicht sicher das ich speedfan richtig konfiguriert habe, ich hab ne halbe stunde rumprobiert und es hat nichts geändert

ich hab die lüfter geholt, weil ich schwarze lüfter wollte und die von noctua immer ziemlich gut sind, abgesehn von der farbe.

mir war klar, das sie auf 3000rpm nicht leise sein werden... ich hatte auch schon lange kein vergleich mehr zu anderen lüftern mit dieser drehzahl und der rest des setups ist nunmal sehr leise, das einzige mechanische ist ja auch nur die pumpe. falls sie auf dem minumum zu laut sind werde ich sie wohl auch umtauschen gehen und mir ggf doch die braunen holen
Noctua NF-A14 PWM, Gehäuselüfter PWM-Anschluss
300-1500 rpm klingt schonmal gut, sofern ich es schaffe die lüfter entsprechend zu steuern


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Hier oder hier gibt es eine gute Anleitung für Speedfan. ich würde allerdings immer versuchen externe Programme zu vermeiden. Wo hast du den Lüfter angeschlossen, also welcher Anschluss?

Laut Handbuch (Seite 44) kannst du folgendes einstellen:

*CPU/OPT Fan Speed Control (CPU_OPT Connector)*
_Allows you to determine whether to enable the fan speed control function for the fan connected to the CPU_OPT connector and adjust the fan speed.
*Normal* Allows the	fan to run at different speeds	according to the CPU temperature. You can adjust the fan speed with EasyTune based on your system requirements. (Default)
*Silent* Allows the fan to run at slow speeds.
*Manual* Allows you to control the fan speed under the Slope PWM item.
*Silent* Allows the fan to run at slow speeds.
Slope PWM
Allows you to control the fan speed. This	item is configurable only when CPU/OPT Fan Speed Control is set to Manual. Options are: 0.75 PWM value - 2.50 PWM value._

Wenn du eine Wasserkühlung hast, warum benötigst du dann so starke Lüfter? Temperaturprobleme gehabt?

Edith sagt: Hast du erst .Net Framework 4.5, dann das App Center von Gigabyte und erst dann Easytune installiert? Ansonsten dürfte es nicht klappen, zumindest sieht Gigabyte das so.



Elux91 schrieb:


> desweiteren bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher, ob bei einem y-kabel auch an beide lüfter das drehsignal weitergegeben wird. aber da der eine nicht auf 3000rpm (also dem max. gelaufen ist) denke ich mal das es funzt. das komische ist aber das der eine stecker alle 4 pins hat und der andere nur 3



Das ist bei Y-Kabeln für Lüfter normal. Das Drehzahlsignal kommt quasi nur von einem Lüfter (4PIN), um die Steuerung nicht zu verwirren. Geregelt werden aber beide. Daher ist es vorteilhaft 2 identische Lüfter zu verwenden (50% Drehzahl von 1.000 U/min. sind nicht gleich 50% Drehzahl von 2.000 U/min.).


----------



## Elux91 (25. Juni 2014)

alles klar, werd ich mir mal zu gemüte führe, ich bin mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher ob ich das mit manuel setting probiert habe oder nicht, vllt lags daran.

temp probs nicht unbedingt, die r9 290 ist max bei 53° nach 2h msi combustor wovon ich ziemlich begeistert bin, wenn ich daran denke das ich mit dem referenzkühler bei diablo 3 schon 94° hatte.
die cpu geht nach 2h prime leider auf 83° damals hatte ich auch noch ne beschissenes lüftungskonzept (nur ein lüfter hat rausgeblaßen und 5 rein), das hab ich am wochenede angepasst, so das sich die temps im case selbst nicht mehr so stark steigern sollten. 

ich hab die cpu auch geköpft, konnte bzw wollte aber noch nicht testen bevor ich das mit den lüftern hinbekommen habe. kurz nach dem start von prime95 waren die temp im schnitt aber nur 5° weniger, was ich echt enttäuschend fand.

folgenden kühler benutz ich:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für Intel Sockel 115X » EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel

nur das die kühlfläche nicht vernickelt ist.

aber ich hab die lüfter auch nicht wegen ihrer drehzahl ausgewählt, sondern eher wegen der farbe, in der hoffnung das ich sie auf ein vernünftiges maß drosseln kann und wenn drausen 40° sind kann ich immernoch aufdrehen 

danke auf jeden fall schonmal


----------



## v3nom (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Lüfter muss am CPU_FAN Anschluss hängen. Im Bios muss für diesen Port die Steuerung auf Manuell gestellt sein. Leider kannst du danach nur eine %Schritt/°C einstellen. Das liegt an den schlechten Einstellungen von Gigabyte. Dann lieber nachträglich unter Windows mit dem Mainboard Tool oder Speedfan eine eigene Lüfterkurve einstellen.

Ein Y-Kabel macht folgendes:
4-Pin gehen rein (12v, Masse, RPM, PWM) und per Y wird dies an *einen* Lüfter komplett weiter gegeben. Der zweite Lüfter bekommt (12v, Masse, nix, PWM). Damit werden beide Lüfter mit PWM versorgt, aber nur ein Lüfter kann sein Drehzahlsignal ans MB geben (macht ja auch Sinn…).

Bei so starken Lüftern wäre es evtl sinnvoll ein PWM Splitter mit 12V Spannungsversorgung vom NT zu nehmen (5x PWM Kabel von Akasa z.B. - läuft bei mir 1a).
Bei nem Y-Kabel umbedingt darauf achten, dass es ein 4-Pin und kein 3-Pin ist.


----------



## Elux91 (25. Juni 2014)

ah, der pin gibt nur die drehzahl zurück, super. danke!


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*



v3nom schrieb:


> Dann lieber nachträglich unter Windows mit dem Mainboard Tool oder Speedfan eine eigene Lüfterkurve einstellen.


 
 Das nützt aber nix, wenn Speedfan den Chipsatz bzw. das Mainboard nicht erkennt.


----------



## Elux91 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

ok das steuern funzt schonmal, nur leider kann ich sie nicht unter 45% drosseln, muss ich mir mal nochmal angucken heute abend


----------



## v3nom (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Nur übers BIOS geregelt? Oder auch per Software?

Nur übers BIOS geregelt kann es sein, dass die Temperatur schon so hoch ist, dass 45% dazu das passende PWM Signal ist. Sollte sich aber durch eine niedrigerere "_Slope PWM"_ reduzieren lassen_.
_


----------



## Elux91 (26. Juni 2014)

nope, durch speedfan. ab 40% gehen die lüfter einfach aus


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

Elux91 schrieb:


> nope, durch speedfan. ab 40% gehen die lüfter einfach aus



Zitat aus der Artikelbeschreibung:
6,6 - 12V    800-3000 RPM

40% Spannung Dürfte einfach zu schwach sein um die Lüfter in Bewegung zu setzen.

Nochmal: Das sind Hochleistungslüfter... Die brauchen (und liefern ja auch) mehr power.


----------



## Elux91 (26. Juni 2014)

das proble wird sein das ich sie übers y kabel angebunden habe und dann kriegen die einzelnen lüfter weniger strom und deswegen krieg ich sie nicht auf 800rpm


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Quark. y-Kabel beudetet: Spannung bleibt gleich. Ohmsches Gesetz ist da das Stichwort.

Außerdem bedeutet PWM auf deutsch Pulsweitenmodulation. Dort liegen immer 12V an. Der lüfter wird quasi mit "Stromstößen" angetrieben, die nur unterschiedlich lange andauern.

Der lüfter benötigt einfach zu viel power zum Anlaufen als normale PC-Lüfter. Er ist halt für die Industrie gebaut, wo es nur auf Leistung und nicht auf Lautstärke ankommt.


----------



## v3nom (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Die Minimaldrehzahl muss durch PWM aber möglich sein.
So wie es aussieht werden diese nicht durch PWM geregelt, sondern durch die Spannung.

Hat das y-Kabel 4-Pins / Kabel? Ist dies am CPU_FAN Header angeschlossen? Ist im BIOS der Betrieb dieses Lüfteranschlusses auf Manuell gestellt?


----------



## Elux91 (26. Juni 2014)

hm das die spannung gleichbleibt hab ich auch noch so in erinnerung..

ich hab die auf die sys_2 und sys_3 angeschlossen. im bios sind alle auf manuel gestellt.

und das y kabel ist mit 4 pins


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

v3nom schrieb:


> Die Minimaldrehzahl muss durch PWM aber möglich sein. So wie es aussieht werden diese nicht durch PWM geregelt, sondern durch die Spannung.  Hat das y-Kabel 4-Pins / Kabel? Ist dies am CPU_FAN Header angeschlossen? Ist im BIOS der Betrieb dieses Lüfteranschlusses auf Manuell gestellt?


Die Minimaldrehzahl ist ja lau TE möglich. Diese liegt bei 45% in der Speedfansteuerung.

Sein Problem (so wie ich es verstehe) ist, dass er sie nicht noch langsamer bekommt (schalten bei weniger als 40% ab), was eindeutig auf die Lüfter schließen lässt. 

Beispiel: Die Lüfter meiner Graka kann ich mit Speedfan nicht unter 21% Regeln.


----------



## Elux91 (26. Juni 2014)

naja laut datenblatt des lüfters kan man die bis 800 runterregeln, mit speedfan gehen sie ab 40% aus, was ca 1300 rpm liegt


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

Gelöscht. War müll


----------



## v3nom (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Also ich bezweifel stark, dass das an den SYS_FAN Anschlüssen klappt. Laut Handbuch (Seite 23) liegt dort auf dem 4-Pin *kein* PWM Signal -> zur Zeit steuerst du per Spannung. Da kann auch Speedfan nix dran ändern.


----------



## Elux91 (26. Juni 2014)

ich gucks mir heute abend zuhause an danke für den hinweis.


----------



## Elux91 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

scheint so als könnte das mainboard auf den steckern wirklich nicht über pwm regeln, das gleiche gilt allerdings auch für opt in, funzen tut es nur für cpu_fan, da kann ichs dann aber auch auf 400rpm drosseln, allerdings kommen komische geräusche was nicht verwunderlich das sie für diese geschwindigkeit nicht ausgelegt sind. danke für eure hilfe.

jetzt die abschließende frage^^
kann ich alle sieben lüfter auf den einen stecker anschließen oder macht da das mainboard schlapp, auf den lüfter steht das einer bis zu 6,6w schluckt das mal 7, weiß nicht ob der cpu_fan dafür ausgelegt ist.
auf lange sicht möcht ich mir eh ne extra lüfter / wasserkühlungssteuerung zulegen, ist also nur ne zwischenlösung. für vllt 3 monate


----------



## v3nom (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern*

Ja geht mit einem PWM Splitter: Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM Splitter Cable, 45cm (AK-CBFA03-45) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Dieser bezieht seine 12V direkt vom NT, wordurch das MB nicht belastet wird.
Es gibt einen Stecker, welcher auf das MB gesteckt wird. Über dieses wird das PWM Signal bezogen und an alle an den Splitter angeschlossenen Lüfter verteilt.
Es kann aber nur ein Drehzahlsignal an das MB zurück gegeben werden.

An diesen 5x Splitter kannst du noch 2 zusätzliche Y-Kabel (PWM) anschließen, um auf deine 7 Anschlüsse zu kommen.

Bedenke aber das dann alle Lüfter mit einem gemeinsamen Signal gesteuert werden.


----------

